# Question about Refurbished Lens from Canon Direct



## killswitch (Jun 27, 2013)

I just got my refurbished 70-200 IS II today which I ordered from Canon Direct. Upon close inspection I noticed there is a small scratch/blemish on the front element. A very minor paint chip near the tripod collar. Everything else seems fine. No noticeable dust inside, and works fine. Also I was under the impression that Canon ships their refurbished lenses in a 'refurbished' box. In my case they shipped my lens inside the soft case that came with the 70-200 IS II. Anyone else experienced similar case?

Also, I was wondering if I should return the lens. The minor scratch on the front element is bugging me, even though that mark shouldn't affect the images.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 27, 2013)

.
The blemish may affect nothing in reality. However, you paid too much money to have anything "bugging" you. I'd send it back and ask for a replacement.


----------



## JBeckwith (Jun 27, 2013)

killswitch said:


> I just got my refurbished 70-200 IS II today which I ordered from Canon Direct. Upon close inspection I noticed there is a small scratch/blemish on the front element. A very minor paint chip near the tripod collar. Everything else seems fine. No noticeable dust inside, and works fine. Also I was under the impression that Canon ships their refurbished lenses in a 'refurbished' box. In my case they shipped my lens inside the soft case that came with the 70-200 IS II. Anyone else experienced similar case?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if I should return the lens. The minor scratch on the front element is bugging me, even though that mark shouldn't affect the images.


Any time I have ordered anything from Canon refurbished it has been flawless so I am surprised that they would let a product with obvious defects ship.

The refurbished lenses usually ship with both a hood and soft case so that part is not surprising. I would say call Canon for a replacement but they've been out of stock for so long you may be in for a long wait if you do send yours back.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 27, 2013)

Strange ... whenever I bought a refurbished lens or camera, it always arrived in perfect condition i.e. looked just as good as a new item and it also came in a box with a label that says "Reconditioned".


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 27, 2013)

Price tag on refurb is $1999 through Canon site. BH selling new for $2100 + 2% reward, I rather buy new - that just my 2cents of course.

Send it back and get a NEW lens.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd send it back... the blemish would seriously affect its resale price, if that day ever comes.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 27, 2013)

Every lens I've purchased from them has been perfect, so I would ask them to replace it. The 70-200 is unique (among the ones I've ordered) in that it comes in a large brown box (vs the usual white one), sandwiched between a couple of large pieces of foam. The lens, hood, and tripod ring were together inside the lens case.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 27, 2013)

Return the lens immediately. Get what you paid for. If you want to be certain and got the $ why not buy a new one and be as happy as one possibly can get on the South side of winning the top prize in the NY Lottery. Good luck


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 27, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> Every lens I've purchased from them has been perfect, so I would ask them to replace it. The 70-200 is unique (among the ones I've ordered) in that it comes in a large brown box (vs the usual white one), sandwiched between a couple of large pieces of foam. The lens, hood, and tripod ring were together inside the lens case.



That's exactly how I received mine just this week. It also has "Canon" imprinted on the sides and a sticker that designates the lens model. To the OP, was the pilfer proof tape fully intact or did it look like the seal was broken? If the latter is the case, then it may have been damaged en route.

Just give them a call and set up a replacement. I'd say mine arrived in about 9.8/10 condition, but it is a superb copy and isn't worth replacing for that extra .2. However, the lens hood that came with it didn't lock quite as well as it should and there was a fairly noticeable scratch on the inside (not as big of an issue). So I called them up, told them about the defect, and within 10 minutes they were processing a replacement for the hood (that is, when it becomes available). In fact, I'd give them a call first thing tomorrow because the 70-200 is currently in stock and they should be able to send out a replacement right away. Their stock goes quickly!


----------



## killswitch (Jun 27, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> Swphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Every lens I've purchased from them has been perfect, so I would ask them to replace it. The 70-200 is unique (among the ones I've ordered) in that it comes in a large brown box (vs the usual white one), sandwiched between a couple of large pieces of foam. The lens, hood, and tripod ring were together inside the lens case.
> ...



Interesting, so I guess Canon is rolling out refurbished products (lens) in these brown boxes (with Canon imprints on the sides, etc). This is exactly how I got mine, the secure tape was intact. The lens is in immaculate condition, even the hood except for that small paint chip near the tripod collar and the minor blemish (which I cannot locate right now) on the front element. I will take another look at it in the morning and give Canon a call.

Thanks for all the advice and insights everyone.


----------



## RGF (Jun 27, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> The blemish may affect nothing in reality. However, you paid too much money to have anything "bugging" you. I'd send it back and ask for a replacement.



Agree. It bugs you so return the lens. No box seems to be the new normal


----------



## killswitch (Jun 28, 2013)

Okay, so the good news is I gave another thorough look at the front element after a cleanup, and it seems perfectly fine. It must have been some small fiber strand of some sort that was on the glass, but after careful cleaning it looks flawless now. So I guess I was wrong about the mark. Phew! Thanks for all the great advice though folks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad to hear it was not a issue. They have never shipped a lens to me in a refurb box, but the bodies are usually shipped in a box marked refurb. 

My 70-200 has a small punched dimple on the lens mounting plate to identify it as a refurb. The only one who would ever notice would be the repair center, its too hard to see unless you happen to know what to look for.



Brown Box that my 70-200mm arrived in.









White Refurb Box that my bodies have arrived in.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Glad to hear it was not a issue. They have never shipped a lens to me in a refurb box, but the bodies are usually shipped in a box marked refurb.



If not a refurb box, what type of box do they come in? Every lens (and flash, and body) I've ordered from them, with the exception of the 70-200, has arrived in a white box that was labeled as refurbished (similar to the one below - not my image):

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7928/img4109.jpg


----------



## michi (Jun 28, 2013)

I had several issues with refurbished lenses from Canon. One was a 15 2.8 Fisheye. The aperture stopped working in hot humid conditions. I had to send it back twice until it was fixed. Had to pay shipping from my side, but in the end it was worth it and the lens now works flawlessly. I also bought a 24-70 2.8L (Mark I) which arrived with a boatload of what seemed like lint not behind the first, but a element further in. This was cleaned perfectly the first time around.

Both times I also told them to adjust the focusing, just for the heck of it, I figured if they slacked originally, this would make sure they check it. I have to say, both lenses are very sharp now.

Long story short, send it back, you did pay enough money to expect a clean front element in my opinion. I wouldn't mnd an exterior blemish on the lens if it's refurbished, but the glass should be clean and it should work flawlessly.


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 28, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear it was not a issue. They have never shipped a lens to me in a refurb box, but the bodies are usually shipped in a box marked refurb.
> ...



I think what he meant is that they do not come in a _traditional_ Canon retail box. I've attached a couple of images of my recent refurb purchase, which I received early this week.

What surprised me most was that it actually came in a brown box, whereas I took "White Box" quite literally


----------

